# Help With Crying New LGD Puppy



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Today we brought home a new Anatolian shepherd puppy and he's having a lot of trouble being alone. We have him in the barn and every time we leave him he just cries and cries and cries. I mean it is heart breaking. I am not sure what the best way for him to get over this is. Should I ignore his crying? Or should I go out to him because he scared of the new surroundings?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Today we brought home a new Anatolian shepherd puppy and he's having a lot of trouble being alone. We have him in the barn and every time we leave him he just cries and cries and cries. I mean it is heart breaking. I am not sure what the best way for him to get over this is. Should I ignore his crying? Or should I go out to him because he scared of the new surroundings?


The cryin is pretty normal for a pup who just left the only family it has known. Can you get a towel or somethin similar from his other home that smells like "home" to him? You could put it in his crate with him for a bit. The scent might comfort him jus a bit til he figures out this is home now.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I make sure my pups have company. they are use to having siblings around, now his siblings are kids. under a light.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Siblings are nice, but not enough. A child, regardless of kind, needs grown up company - in this case you! The being alone training comes later, when more developed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you put him in a place where he can see the goats at least, when unattended? He may not feel as alone. He may still cry though.

It is tough with training a LGP, they have to learn and cannot be unattended around goats. So having him away from the goats while you cannot supervise and correct him is a must. However, if you can watch him, allow him around the goats.
I know it is sad when any pup cries but, it is just the way it has to be at times, to avoid mishaps.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks guys. I only leave him alone when I absolutely cant watch him. I guess my fear is that he is going to get too attached to me if I don't leave him alone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know the feeling, but it is OK for the pup to like you too, that way, you can trim the nails, take him to the vet ect if you have to. Never bring the pup in the house or have him in your lap ect. 
The pup has to learn right from wrong so, separating the pup is a good idea when unattended.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Thanks guys. I only leave him alone when I absolutely cant watch him. I guess my fear is that he is going to get too attached to me if I don't leave him alone.


How is your lil dude doin now?


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

We got a 6 week old Border collie/Kelpie mix and we named her Sugar. She is so smart. Crate trained. Only whined the first few nights and she loves playing with our older Border collie Spot. She try's to herd the goats. She will be 6 months old next month and we have to get her fixed,


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Word again: What is crate trained?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trained to go into a pet cage at night. Mostly for sleeping, some train to go into pet cage as soon as entering house.

My wife's aunt had a poodle that was trained to stand for vacuum cleaning before entering house and straight to cage.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Aha, the opposite of my hot water bottles in bed, then!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh sorry guys! I've been so busy I haven't had any time to look at my computer. How rude of me. He is doing a lot better. He still crying a little when we leave, but then he settles down. He has been an absolutely wonderful dog so far, showing incredible promise in his guarding duties. I tried to upload a picture but I kept getting an error message.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

There he is! His name is Mason. We will be getting him a partner on Friday. I have to admit something to you guys and I am sorry if it came across otherwise. I actually don't have goats yet. We have him working with chickens and we will be getting goats in April or May. I know, I know, I know, this is not how it is supposed to go, but we don't plan on needing him to be in with the goats, he is really going to be more of an entire property protection dog.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is just adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

